# Youth season



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

For the most part the weather looks good for this weekend.


Get them kids out and enjoy theses times with them,it goes by way too fast.

good luck !


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Wish I had someone to take, kids are to old and granddaughter is to young but it won't be long.
I always enjoyed the youth hunts more than the days I actually hunted.
Be safe and Have Fun.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Good luck to the young ones , and also any archery hunting wear your orange this weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Good luck to everyone who get out with the kidos this weekend. Mine are only four and two so a little soon yet but you best believe they will be out with me when the time is right.


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

This is the first in about 16 or 17 years that I'm not taking one of my Kids out


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Taking my daughter out for her first hunt. She turns 13 Saturday and Im taking her outback to the elevated ground blind my buddy shot his first buck a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Wing Shooter (Feb 23, 2016)

I will be out with the boys in the morning. Depending on how many tags are left will determine tomorrow afternoon's schedule.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I’m bow hunting and have heard 6 shots already nearby before 7:45


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

garhtr said:


> Wish I had someone to take, kids are to old and granddaughter is to young but it won't be long.
> I always enjoyed the youth hunts more than the days I actually hunted.
> Be safe and Have Fun.


im in my 2nd childhood. you can take me and see what the dnr says, LOL.
sherman


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Miami co around casstown was quiet heard 5 shots all day, no deer seen either. took a 2 hr break from 11-1 to work on my car. all shots heard in the morning nothing in the late afternoon or eve time.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Welllllll apparently hunting is easy. Took my daughter (Her 13th birthday) out Saturday morning. First hunt ever. Go figure. We sat for maybe half hour. Been a pretty good year for bone with all my friends and family. I think I am still in shock.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Good for her!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Awesome Buck!


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay (Jan 3, 2017)

Quite the birthday present, congrats!
Good to see she's not afraid to get a little blood on her.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice happy for her she's a true hunter blood don't bother her looks as she dug right in


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

She isn't a real girly girl when it come to blood or getting dirty. I was doing most of it then she shamed me and told me to "stop, i want to pull the guts out" no problem!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Congrats to all the youth that scored , I will say the ones that have young lady's hunting are truly blessed
Wanted to get out with the bow in case something got pushed my way, but life got in the way
Thanks for sharing especially with picture's


----------



## Wing Shooter (Feb 23, 2016)

I was grateful to get both of my sons out this weekend my son Cole on a heavy wide 8 point and Cooper on his second 5 pointer both were ecstatic with there success in the outdoors and don't realize how blessed we are to have a great spot to hunt.​


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

My 11 yr old grandson dropped a nice spike in its tracks at approx. 50 yds with his Rem. youth 20 gauge. Wasn't even in the woods an hour.


----------

